#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές Μηχανικών (ελεύθερο)

## johnx

http://tech-apps.gr

Ασφαλής πρόσβαση από οπουδήποτε, δε χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση ή ενημέρωση

 Χαρακτηριστικά:

 • Εισαγωγή: Έργου, Μηχανικών, Ομάδες Μηχανικών, Εργοδότες έργου.
• Υπολογισμός αμοιβών για κάθε περίπτωση: 
Νέα οικοδομή, προσθήκη, διαρρυθμίσεις, αναθεώρηση, αλλαγή χρήσης, κατεδάφιση, αντικατάσταση στέγης κ.ο.κ. 
  • Απεριόριστος αριθμός συμβατικών και αναλυτικών προϋπολογισμών. 
  • Τοπογραφικές εργασίες.
  • Ποσοστά τευχών δημοπράτησης. Στάδια μελετών. Ειδικές προσαυξήσεις.
  • Αυτόματη κατανομή προϋπολογισμών σε εργασίες. 
  • Αυτόματη ανάθεση μηχανικών (ή ομάδων) σε εργασίες. 
  • Πρόσθετες εργασίες (κτιριακά, τοπογραφικά). 
  • Έλεγχος ορθότητας/πληρότητας αρχείων προς υποβολή. 
  • Υπολογισμός αμοιβών χωρίς σύνδεση με TEE. 
  • Αρχείο xml για υποβολή στο σύστημα ΤΕΕ. 
  • Αμοιβές ανά εργασία. 
  • Αμοιβές ανά μηχανικό – Συμφωνηθείσες αμοιβές. 
  • Έντυπα αμοιβών για την Υ.Δομ. 
• Εισφορές Ι.Κ.Α. (Πίνακες 1, 2 & 3). 
• Εισφορές και κρατήσεις που βαρύνουν τον ιδιοκτήτη. 
  • Εισφορές και κρατήσεις που βαρύνουν τον μηχανικό. 
  • Έντυπα φορολογικών για έκδοση άδειας δόμησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει κάποιο κόστος ανά χρήση ή κάποιο άλλο κόστος;

----------


## Antaios

Όχι το πολύ το πολύ να φακελώνονται οι χρήστες.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν το αγοράζαμε το πρόγραμμα δεν θα δίναμε τα προσωπικά μας στοιχεία συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΑΦΜ και ΔΟΥ;
Εδώ το μόνο που ζητά είναι μια διεύθυνση email.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να αποκτήσει μια διεύθυνση email μόνο και μόνο γι αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Antaios

Δουλεύει; , σε εμένα δεν έχει έρθει κανένα email ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Το δοκίμασα πριν από λίγο και έλαβα αμέσως email ενεργοποίησης.
Φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει καθότι συνδέθηκα με τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού μου και βρέθηκα μπροστά στις οθόνες εισαγωγής των στοιχείων.

Δες μήπως το email τοποθετήθηκε στον φάκελο με τα ανεπιθύματα (spam).
Εκτός ένα έγινε κάποιο λάθος από σένα κατά τη διαδικασία της εγγραφής στην εισαγωγή της διεύθυνσής σου email.

----------

